# Dark Blue GTO Needed for Commercial Shoot (NYC)



## Cooperclassics (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm working with a production company on a commercial that is being shot in the NYC area and we are looking for a dark blue Pontiac GTO to use in the shoot. The car would need to be driven in the shoot, however it can be driven by the vehicle's owner. We are looking for a late 60's GTO (ideally '68 or '69) for the ad. The car would be fully insured while at the shoot under the production company's insurance, and we would be able to pay the owner for their time. If anyone has a vehicle that could work for this and is interested, please send me some photos along with your phone number to [email protected] 
Feel free to give me a call to discuss further- 212-929-3909. 
Thanks!
Tom


----------

